# Where or where has my baby boy gone???



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this my "Baby Boy" ??? I'd like to know just who told him he could grow up :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous. They have a way of not asking like that. LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

IT'S ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE BEEN FEEDING YOUR BABY BOY !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW he has gotten big. Love the pictures of him with the duck. Quinn is a handsome boy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is getting so big and handsome, love the pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Quinn say it isnt so!!
You're becoming a big-boy-dog!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

My goodness he's adorable. How old is he now?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW he is adorable!! Another happy pup!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My goodness, he is growing up! Sometimes I wish they could stay puppies forever but then they are such goofballs no matter what their age


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Quinn is getting to be such a handsome big boy, especially with his duck!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Oh Quinn say it isnt so!!
> You're becoming a big-boy-dog!


Oh he sure is, and it sure happens WAY too FAST!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

He's grown into such a handsome chap though;


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> My goodness he's adorable. How old is he now?


 
5 months now


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> My goodness, he is growing up! Sometimes I wish they could stay puppies forever but then they are such goofballs no matter what their age


Me too 
Does it seem like the boys stay goofballs forever? LOL

All my boys are/have been goofballs, but the girls don't seem to be nearly as goofy, lol!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

5 months, and he's carrying that huge stick. At a year you might be able to get some extra money by getting him hired on a logging company.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a big boy now. And handsome to boot!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Quinn looks great!


----------

